# rectangular burl turning question



## txpaulie (May 21, 2012)

I've a decent chunk o' sweetgum burl:ufw:, thanks Rob & Zoe!

My original intent was to make a winged bowl, but looking at the "stuff" on the bottom of this, I just can't bring myself to put tools to it...:i_dunno:

I need help deciding if I should spare the funky stuff and just turn a cavity on top, or go ahead and have at it..?

Opinions, please!

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics326.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics324.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics321.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics318.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics329.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics333.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2012)

Cool looking piece of wood but I have no clue.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 21, 2012)

Go ahead and do the winged bowl. There's enough figure in there to be a stunning piece without all the stickers.


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2012)

That's a great problem to have!

If the face you have against the faceplate is nicely figured, I'd say the winged bowl is a good option. If that face is pretty plain, you can turn a curved winged bowl with the bowl portion where the tenon is and curves the wings down to the surface where the faceplate is attached... That will give you a suspended bowl. Either way you'll want your tenon/faceplate centered in the piece which I assume you've done.

Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## txpaulie (May 21, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's a great problem to have!
> 
> If the face you have against the faceplate is nicely figured, I'd say the winged bowl is a good option. If that face is pretty plain, you can turn a curved winged bowl with the bowl portion where the tenon is and curves the wings down to the surface where the faceplate is attached... That will give you a suspended bowl. Either way you'll want your tenon/faceplate centered in the piece which I assume you've done.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it finished!



David, the flat face looks just like the sides showing...:wacko1:

I've centered the plate side-to-side, but not end-to-end, due to the funky shape...

If'n I do turn some of the bottom off, there may still be spots of natural "edge", so to speak...

I'll have at it!
Wish me luck! 

Thanks all!

p


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

Like your shop, especially the sawdust. Looks like Caleb's garage(my grandson). I am looking forward to the progressive steps of turning that beast.


----------



## txpaulie (May 22, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Like your shop, especially the sawdust. Looks like Caleb's garage(my grandson). I am looking forward to the progressive steps of turning that beast.



Yep, I have some of that padded matting to stand on at the lathe, but I'm not really sure where it is...

I'll get to cuttin' it up tonight, and post pics!

p


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Like your shop, especially the sawdust. Looks like Caleb's garage(my grandson). I am looking forward to the progressive steps of turning that beast.
> ...



Who needs a padded mat when we have saw dust.


----------



## txpaulie (May 22, 2012)

Put it on the spin cycle and took off some of the bottom...

I'm thinking to leave a bit more of the "slab-side", than I would otherwise...:i_dunno:

P
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics336.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics338.jpg


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2012)

Neat looking stuff! I think it would be cool if you carried the wings all the way to the edge and left the bottom where it is... Sort of a steeper version of what you've started there. Looking forward to seeing this piece at the finish line!


----------



## txpaulie (May 22, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Neat looking stuff! I think it would be cool if you carried the wings all the way to the edge and left the bottom where it is... Sort of a steeper version of what you've started there. Looking forward to seeing this piece at the finish line!



It's a good idea, but I did not center the faceplate north-to-south, so to speak...
One end is longer, so i may have a problem carrying the curve all the way up...
I did this in the hopes that I could pull off a decent form, but centered on the greatest mass, and not the center of the blank, thinking that I could save some of the funk on the bottom...

I may have screwed up.

p


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2012)

If the ends are really dissimilar, it may look cool with different sized wings. If you went them even, you can always plane or sand the wings to make them even after turning.


----------

